# element ltd



## matzeberlin (16. Juni 2008)

hallo gemeinde ...
ich hab es versucht über die suche und hab mich dumm und dusselig gegoogelt 

aber ich hab nichts dazu gefunden 
in welchen jahren element als ltd. rausgingen und 
was war anders als am t.o. oder race 

könnt ihr  mir helfen? 

muchas gracias


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2008)

Ein Ldt. gabs in diversen Jahrgängen. Meist war eine andere Lackierung der Unterschied. So war z.B. das 97ziger Rot/Weiß anstatt Rot/Gelb gehalten, beim T.O. hatte erst das 98ziger diese Farbkombi. Das 2000 war Rot/Silber usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (17. Juni 2008)

in den katalogen ist nichts zu finden über ltd.`s 
 war das was offizielles oder hat das der importeur gemacht um ladenhüter loszuwerden?


----------



## matzeberlin (23. Juni 2008)

so nun isses da!

aber ich bin aus allen wolken gefallen als ich um unterrohr diesen aufkleber gefunden habe!!!



kann das sein das das element ltd. aus stahl ist??

ich hab leider keinen magneten da um es zu testen!


----------



## matzeberlin (23. Juni 2008)

ok , ich hab einen magneten aufgetrieben und 
es ist kein stahl verbaut

wer hat da dann also diesen tange cro moly aufkleber draufgepappt


----------



## ik23 (23. Juni 2008)

Vorbesitzer? Schau halt mal am Ober- und Unterrohr im vorderen Bereich, ob da unter dem Lack irgendwo ein eingraviertes Easton Logo durchschimmert, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2008)

An ein 97ziger Ltd. mit dieser Lackierung kann ich mich gar nicht entsinnen.... das 97ziger Ltd. war doch rot/weiß´


----------



## matzeberlin (24. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> An ein 97ziger Ltd. mit dieser Lackierung kann ich mich gar nicht entsinnen.... das 97ziger Ltd. war doch rot/weiß´



hast du bilder aufm rechner von der farbkombi?

im hinterbau hat der reifen irgendwann mal geschliffen und da schimmert rot und gelb irgendwie durch 

den vorbesitzer hab ich angeschrieben aber noch keine antwort erhalten


----------

